# Cost of Removing Asbestos Shingles



## Suecloudy (Apr 21, 2008)

Has anyone here had Asbestos shingles removed and if so what did you pay to have a certified contractor remove it? The house is being torn down so the shingles have to be removed. The shingles are in very good condition and are not flaking or a damaged in any way.
Thank you for any type of estimates or experiences you can tell me about.

Suecloudy


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Are you meaning "asphalt" shingles? I've actually never heard of asbestos shingles
that went on a roof of a house/building. . . although, there were what was known as 
siding that were made of cement and contained asbestos and were nailed onto the 
exterior of the building and usually painted whatever color you desired. If it's the siding 
that you are meaning, these can be removed by carefully prying out the nails from each;
working in reverse as to how they were placed on; i.e. from the top down. As long as 
the panels are not broken, the asbestos fibers remain safely contained within the cement
and should be disposed of in a class IV waste site. You should probably contact your 
state's e.p.a. for the latest requirements/permits before starting demolition or disposal 
to find out what is required.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, go thru the state office that handles that stuff. Otherwise they can keep you from selling it or living there, plus fines.


----------



## Hoopjohn (Mar 8, 2013)

These actually can be recycled providing you have an asphalt plant in your vicinity. It doesn't matter if the roofing nails are included. 
Asphalt plants will take your old shingles, grind them up, and use them in the mix for asphalt. They don't pay anything for the shingles, but its better than the high costs of taking them to a landfill.


----------



## Booberry85 (Jun 5, 2011)

It can be quite costly to have transite (asbestos) siding removed using an asbestos contractor. I think here in NY it costs the contractor $1,000 just to notify the state that they are doing an asbestos (large) job. That's just for the notification, not the actual removal cost. It would be in the thousands to have it removed.

You may want to consider getting some tyvex suits and half face respirators with HEPA filters and doing the removal yourself. Put plastic down on the ground. Mist the shingles as you go and try your best to pop them off whole so you don't create a lot of dust.

I agree with the others you might want to contact your local Dept of Health or EPA office and give them a *hypothetical* situation. Not that you're going to do anything illegal, but you don't want them looking over your shoulder the entire time either.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Sue, I understand folks wanting to remain anonymous somewhat, but its going to depend so very much on any state, county, and city regulations specific to where the house is located.... Hard for us to tell you anything without at least knowing your state. Within Boston is going to cost many thousands, and rural Missouri might not cost a penny extra....

Ya know.

Paul


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

rambler said:


> Sue, I understand folks wanting to remain anonymous somewhat, but its going to depend so very much on any state, county, and city regulations specific to where the house is located.... Hard for us to tell you anything without at least knowing your state. Within Boston is going to cost many thousands, and rural Missouri might not cost a penny extra....
> 
> Ya know.
> 
> Paul


Very true. I know that in Minnesota a homeowner can do things themselves that an ordinary contractor (meaning not an asbestos abatement contractor) cannot do. Contact your department of health and your local landfill before doing anything.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you are asking if there's a way to remove and reuse, the answer is no. They will shatter/crack/break during the removal process.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

When we sold our Dad's house he had these shingles on theheSo, we we lucky on the outside of his house. The new owner did siding over the top of them and never removed them either. We lucky that we didn't really have to remove them.


----------



## Glacialtill (Aug 16, 2010)

A friend of mine removed the asbestos tiles from her house herself. Check with your state's Department of Environmental Protection for applicable laws. Here in Massachusetts homeowners are allowed to do the work themselves. I think she had to apply for a permit--maybe 50 bucks--notify immediate neighbors and then follow the correct removal protocols. Removal itself is easy enough, wet them down to contain any dust and double bag and label as asbestos waste. The landfill then charges two or three times the normal disposal rate for normal construction waste.

As an aside, I was talking to some contractors I know and asked them if they had ever done asbestos siding removal. They had. Followed all the proper procedures, doubled bagged them, took them to the landfill, paid extra, dumped them where they were instructed and as they were driving off, watched as a bulldozer drove over them ripping up the bags and reducing them to rubble. So much for hazardous waste.

That said, check your state's laws and follow them. In MA, if the tiles are in good shape the contractor doesn't have to be licensed for asbestos removal, they just have to remove them correctly. But if you do it incorrectly and get caught the fines are heavy and then you have to pay for cleanup.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Suecloudy

Have you verified that the shingles actually contain asbestos? Many of what are referred to as asbestos shingles are not asbestos containing. I had such a house that was torn down to make room for a development about 10 years ago. You need to test the shingles to see if special attention is required.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here is the info you need:
http://www.ehso.com/ehshome/asbestoshomeshingles.php
And yes, there were asbestos roofing shingles, not siding used on a roof, but actual shingles. The houses I know of where asbestos shingles and/or siding was removed was done before the new regulations took effect. In most cases they were just tossed in the trash heap located somewhere on the property.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Repeat after me, "Asbestos shingles? What asbestos shingles?"


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

just some thoughts. might be easier to get foregiveness than permission. might try s s s . i had an ole house that had siding. had a pond built. while dozer was here had house pushed over and piled, sideing and all. set on fire then burried ashes.


----------



## Suecloudy (Apr 21, 2008)

I downloaded the info I needed from the PA DEP and according to them a homeowner may remove their own asbestos shingles. I will take the advice you all gave and double bag and properly dispose of.
Thank you again for all your help.
Suecloudy


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't waste time double bagging. When it gets run over at the dump the bags will tear no matter how many you use.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> Don't waste time double bagging. When it gets run over at the dump the bags will tear no matter how many you use.


Yes, the 'feel good' regulations. We must do something to make the environment better and safer, so here are regulations, they cost you money, so they must be doing some good....... Everyone be happy, now that we are doing something. It's all better now.

Sigh.

Paul


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Suecloudy said:


> I downloaded the info I needed from the PA DEP and according to them a homeowner may remove their own asbestos shingles. I will take the advice you all gave and double bag and properly dispose of.
> Thank you again for all your help.
> Suecloudy


 
Might also try wetting them down before removal as to eliminate any of the dust that might come off during removal. 

.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

The amount of asbestos fibers from shingles is pretty negligible.

The whole danger from asbestos is overrated as well. Now for those who mined it, it wAS bad, but that is just for their specific job.


----------



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

I would probably wet it down and remove while wearing a (hepa) mask. Especially it being outside, I wouldn't worry about breathing much in. What are you doing with the building? Burning or burying it? I would be tempted to just tear it all down and not worry about the singles themselves (assuming you're just pushing the building down)


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Hoopjohn said:


> Asphalt plants will take your old shingles, grind them up, and use them in the mix for asphalt. They don't pay anything for the shingles, but its better than the high costs of taking them to a landfill.


No, or at least my dh asphalt plant won't do it. It is too dangerous because nails could still be in them somewhere, contaminating the load of blacktop. And it is too expensive to have someone look through the load to make sure there are no roofing nails in there. Shingles are not like millings from old highways. Shingles have a lot of nails in with them.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If you are asking if there's a way to remove and reuse, the answer is no. They will shatter/crack/break during the removal process.


If one gently presses the shingle in, one can pull the nail out with pliers, or cut the nail head off with snips. 

They are worth a buck a piece, at least they used to be in the seventies.


----------

